# Qt Cuc?



## Mr.Eeks (Jul 19, 2013)

I would like to add some inverts to my tank. Its a 55gal with a pair of clowns, they've been living happily in there for about two months now. I am really undecided about what exactly I would like to add, maybe some snails, shrimps, a crab perhaps, a starfish would be cool. Any ideas or suggestions are very welcomed! Anyway my sandbed has slowly developed these light brown spots (see photo) and such that I want something to sift up the sand some. I know gobies are good for that too and am not adverse to getting a gobie or two I just don't feel like necessarily adding more fish at the moment. Which leads me to my next question. If I go to my LFS, pick up some snails, a shrimp, what have you, how important is QTing those organisms? I know fish are very important and my clowns got a solid 5-6 weeks in QT. Can I just drip acclimate them to my tank and toss them in?
Thanks for the help guys/gals!

Link to my tank build thread: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/new-reef-tank-52362.html

Photos:


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

Hello! 
For the starfish, I would try sand sifting starfish, chocolate chip starfish, or even a red starfish. These are relatively easy starfish to care for; all need a nice sandbed to sift through and should be fine with your clowns and shrimp. Know that the chocolate chip starfish is carnivorous and will need to be removed if you want corals in the future. The choc. chip will also eat nassarius snails.

I LOVE my two scarlet skunk cleaner shrimp. Know you can only ever have two of them, but they are two of my favorite creatures to watch. You could also put two or three peppermint shrimp in there if you like shrimp. I think those two types are fun to watch and are aesthetically pleasing, while still being dutiful cleaners. 

For snails, the larger Turbo snails are generally voracious algae eaters and may need to be fed if the algae supply is too low, so I wouldn't want more than 2 in a tank. However, for whatever reason they, as a general rule, haven't developed a way to right themselves if they fall over; they'll die if they do. The nassarius snails are pretty effective against the detritus and again will do well if the supply is sufficient. The key is to not have too many. Maybe one for every 3-4 gal. 

I don't have any advice for crabs; I haven't owned any. I did not quarantine my shrimp/snails when adding them to my tank, I just drip acclimated them. I think that so long as they are actively moving around and seem reactive to you moving close to them, they should be fine. Maybe other forum members have had different experiences?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

snails and shrimp can not hold dieseses(excuse the spelling)well they can but they quickly die off.i was told this by coralbandit for freshwater.i am not sure if it applies to salt water.but it probably does.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

big b said:


> snails and shrimp can not hold dieseses(excuse the spelling)well they can but they quickly die off.i was told this by coralbandit for freshwater.i am not sure if it applies to salt water.but it probably does.


Interesting, considering ICH Parasite drops eggs, and can end up anywhere.


----------

